# Aquatherm eco one retrofit



## provident (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone out there with experience on Aquatherms eco one retrofit?  For less than $1000 they offer a new baffle, and door with blower for secondary combustion.  Just weighing my options for increasing efficiency and reducing emissions without springing for a gasification unit.

Smoked out
DC the dairyfarmer 
Aqua therm 345

Liberty, PA


----------



## solarguy (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know DC, I've always heard that out of any of the OWB's aquatherm was the worst.
You may not want to put any money into a dog that won't hunt....


----------



## akwood (Feb 3, 2008)

dc call dave at aqua-therm if you hav'nt. i talked with awhile back. its not available for my 145 yet. you may be able to use old door by welding on blower attachment. i like my 145 and have seen many worse. i like the fact that its either at idle of full throttle. will play around next winter if not available for mine by then. shouldn't be too hard as it is fan induced. good luck


----------



## provident (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't actually tried to order one, just looked at a new eco-one to see the changes.  Yeah i thought of doing the mod myself also.  my local dealer did offer to sell one to me at their cost to be the guinea pig as they have not sold any yet.    Also burning chunk, i would say my aqua therm is less of a smoker than most of the owb's around here like mahonings, centrals, ...but then i don't try to burn garbage, tires, and deer bones like some of my neighbors.  Unfortunately, these things have made rural disposal practices drop done a couple of notches.


----------



## rsnider (Feb 4, 2008)

it looks to me the eco one does have a diff. door and not just the baffle on top. the door has 2-3 holes for air at bottom of door and one at top that goes into the baffle when door is closed. so air is coming under the fire on back of boiler and in the door into fire and baffle two blowers on the eco one. i think this baffle just mixes the gasses more than just giving the fire some air. who knows if it works to decrease the smoke.


----------



## eco-one (Feb 13, 2008)

dc said:
			
		

> Anyone out there with experience on Aquatherms eco one retrofit?  For less than $1000 they offer a new baffle, and door with blower for secondary combustion.  Just weighing my options for increasing efficiency and reducing emissions without springing for a gasification unit.
> 
> Smoked out
> DC the dairyfarmer
> ...


we are comming out with one here shortly had it tested at intertec and is much cleaner than the 275 on burning 4+4sit is very close to epa standards...
dave @brooten ind


----------



## eco-one (Feb 13, 2008)

solarguy said:
			
		

> I don't know DC, I've always heard that out of any of the OWB's aquatherm was the worst.
> You may not want to put any money into a dog that won't hunt....




we are comming out with one here shortly had it tested at intertec and is much cleaner than the 275 on burning 4+4sit is very close to epa standards… 
dave @brooten inthey are very clean burning unit have not had a bad comment on any eco-one or retro fit kit.got about 100 units out there if you wana talk with someone who has one get ahold of me.


----------



## EricV (Feb 14, 2008)

I just talked to my buddy yesterday that has one of the aquatherm non-gassifiers and he is pissed he bought it.  He can't put wood in it fast enough.


----------



## eco-one (Feb 21, 2008)

[quote author="EricV" date="1203013241"]I just talked to my buddy yesterday that has one of the aquatherm non-gassifiers and he is pissed he bought it.  He can't put wood in it fast enough.[/quote

hey eric what size stove does he have and how much sq footage is he tring to heat.?


----------



## EricV (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll ask which unit he has.

It's not a big house, I'm guessing 2K square feet or less.  I'll ask him.


----------



## eco-one (Apr 14, 2008)

HELLO ALL
well we came out with a retro kit for the 145 it is a very good clean burning unit. they are for sale @aqua-therm .we just make them here at brooten ind.it has been tested both with scap wood, cord wood,crib wood,and very tough unit so anyone interested e-mail me or call aqua-therm for a price.
Thanks 
Dave Bast


----------

